# Hand guns.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

All pre marriage :whistlin:
From left to right. Smith & Wesson 38 Special, Home built from Kit 1851 Remington 45cal cap and ball, New model Ruger Black Hawk 357 mag.



Post marriage a early 2013 Christmas gift. Ruger New model Single Six.



Another post marriage purchase.
The story behind this pistol pack.
My brother and 4 other fellows he worked with bought these from a dealer who worked with them. 
I didn't buy one because I had a Ruger I liked till I shot my brothers Dan Wesson, then I kicked my self. When I got a new job in 1984 one of those guys my brother used to work with got a job there also. About 1990 new were setting around the break table and he said he was thinking about selling his pistol pack. I said sold and got it about a week later.
My brother gave his up during his divorce but bought a 41 mag later on, A friend has a 44 mag but I still like the 357 best of all. Belt buckle owners manual and barrel wrench were missing from the pack. Fellow said his son took the belt buckle and he didn't know where the owners manual or barrel wrench went.



My wife has been very good about my fire arm habit and has bought some for me her self. 
I was 38 when I marriedand had did a very good search for the ideal person to marry.

 Al


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Some really nice guns there.. I've been wanting to get an 1851 kit myself.. They are just such sexy guns in my eyes... Hopefully I'll manage once we get moved and settled..


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I got married at 21, mine bought me a new model super Blackhawk in 44 mag as a wedding present when she was at the store picking it up both the gun counter guys offered that If I didn't marry her they would.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Have never tried the 2 inch barrel on the Wesson but that IS mostly due to the lack of a barrel wrench. I've shot the rest when my brother had first got his.

 Al


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Nice start to a collection :thumb:


----------

